# Describe the dream you had last night



## Timothy (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought it might be interesting to read about what others were dreaming and share my own as well.

Some dreams are fun. Others are disturbing. 

I'll start off with the one I had before waking this morning:

In the dream, I was in a city of some sort and was working in an office building doing something on the computer. When I went outside, a tall structure much like a roller coaster at an amusement park had a full size train moving up a steep incline on it. 

It was a very long train full of boxcars and lots of heavy equipment on flat-cars. For some reason, the highest part of the tracks broke off and the cars were falling off the edge and crashing to the ground in broken heaps. 

Everything, even the train cars themselves were destroyed. There were people climbing between the train cars as they neared the edge, and they were trying to hold the cars back from falling by using brute strength, and failing badly. 

One by one, each car tipped over the edge and fell, dragging anyone who was trying to hold it back, over the edge to their death. 

I woke while I was running through the office building trying to raise the alarm and have someone stop the train before any more cars went over the edge. My heart was racing like crazy when I woke.

I was discussing train travel here on DC yesterday, so I wonder if this is what made this dream happen for some reason. Dreams sure don't have to have any logic it seems.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I dreamed that I was walking in the Kalahari in my Night Gown looking for my wedding ring.
I was searching so long that I got lost and it started to get dark. I found a large rock to shelter me from the wind and fell asleep but kept hearing Wolves howling and I was terrified! I woke up in my dream and started walking again, thirsty and hungry. Started getting really weak and my body hurt from sun burn then I woke up with my son crying for me to wipe his nose. Thank goodness, the dream felt like it went on for hours! Never been so happy to wake up in the middle of the night for restless children..lol!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 18, 2011)

i dreamt i was eating sushi...


----------



## Timothy (Jul 18, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i dreamt i was eating sushi...


 
Hahahaha, yer killin me!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 18, 2011)

I have told of a few of my strange dreams in other threads in the past, and my strangest dream ever is described in my blog, but I can't remember last night's dreams!  I am looking forward to sharing some more of them here.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 18, 2011)

woke up with a start and a sense of unease. don't remember the dream though. probably just as well.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 18, 2011)

babetoo said:


> woke up with a start and a sense of unease. don't remember the dream though. probably just as well.


 
Sometimes your subconscious can detect things that you are unaware of due to sleeping or just not seeing or hearing them.

I always listen to my "inner-voice" and when I wake like that, I explore the house and even look outside to see if something woke me with it's sound. 

As weird as it is, my cat Dinky wakes me if there is something going on. He'll scream at my bedroom door until I wake, then he marches like a little soldier in front of me in the direction of the problem.

I had a dream once that someone was standing over me while I slept and they had a big knife that they were going to stab me with! I woke in literal combat mode, jumped to my feet after rolling to the other side of the bed and frantically looked around the room for the guy! My heart was pounding like a jack-hammer and I'll bet my BP was through the roof!

I hate it when I have that type of dream!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 18, 2011)

can dinky reach the knife drawer, and have you changed his food recently?


----------



## Timothy (Jul 18, 2011)

buckytom said:


> can dinky reach the knife drawer, and have you changed his food recently?


 
Ha! Dinky knows that the kitchen is off-limits to him except for his food bowl. He's a chubby little guy. He has always had food available, 24/7/365 and he has a flowing water dish. Dinky is very, very spoiled. 

Each night at 6:30pm, he gets just enough buttermilk to fill the cup indent in a saucer. God help me if I'm late with his snack! He knows how to read a clock I think. No knives for the kitty!  He has some on his feet!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have work dreams...nothing like working all night and then waking up to go to work.

I'm just glad I grew out of having nightmares.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 18, 2011)

i often dream (in many various situations) that i'm with other people that i don't know in real life, but somehow i seem to know them very well in my dreams, as if i've always known them.

it freaks me out because they're so real, as if they really exist but only on some other plane that i access through my dreams.

there's a lot of them.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i often dream (in many various situations) that i'm with other people that i don't know in real life, but somehow i seem to know them very well in my dreams, as if i've always known them.
> 
> it freaks me out because they're so real, as if they really exist but only on some other plane that i access through my dreams.
> 
> there's a lot of them.


 
I can just see Rod Serling saying; "It's another you, hidden in the enveloping mists of a second dimension...alive, only within a dream...trapped, in the Twilight Zone!"


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2011)

lol, hey, that's pretty good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2011)

There was lots of stuff about being in school and not ever making it to math class and a test coming up.  The end of the dream was my sister had put one of her strange, silly games on my computer and I couldn't get it to close.  I was trying to get to my e-mail to see if I had to go to class/work.  I was yelling at her about being thoughtless and hollering over and over, "turn the damn thing off!"  Shrek shook me awake because I woke him up with my yelling.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 20, 2011)

I usually don't dream about people I know, and I'm not usually myself in my dreams. The last few weeks though, I have been dreaming a lot about all of my family members and about traveling. 

My dreams last night were so scrambled I couldn't even describe them. They involved me going to the airport in Raleigh-Durham (but it was much smaller--only 2 planes there). I didn't have the proper paperwork and ended up having to walk somewhere. Later in my dream I was washing clothes at some hotel. Then my husband and a couple kids and I were driving somewhere, and I noticed that one of my cats (actually one who died about 15 years ago) was hanging from the passenger side door, with her claws at the base of the window. I reached out and grabbed her by one of her legs and pulled her into the car. 

My dreams ended with James and me lying on a hospital gurney. I don't know if we had any clothes on, but I do know that James didn't have a shirt on. We were covered by a sheet.  Anyway, we were on this gurney, rolling down the street! We saw a couple from church, and before I knew it, they were on another gurney (fully dressed, LOL) rolling down the road beside us!  James did a great job at controlling the gurney, even missing a huge pothole. There was more, but I don't remember it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 20, 2011)

Like Buckytom, I dream of people I don't know (my DH has a "girlfriend" about whom I dream every now and again...her name is Julie--the grief I give the DH when I wake up and "bitch" at him for what he's been doing with Julie in my dreams...he gets in trouble for things I dream he does <g>). I usually don't dream of places I know. I also am usually not in the dream, I'm watching it. And, if I don't like where the dream is going, I can stop it and take it in another direction. I dream stories...I can't remember a dream I've had this week, but I do usually wake up and remember my dreams. I have woken myself up laughing. I can also smell things in my dreams and feel things. And yes, I dream in color. I wonder what makes some of us dream of strangers? Or is it a different plane to which we travel where we do know these people...oh, I can see the DH is going to be in even more trouble...


----------



## Timothy (Jul 20, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> My dreams ended with James and me lying on a hospital gurney. I don't know if we had any clothes on, but I do know that James didn't have a shirt on. We were covered by a sheet. Anyway, we were on this gurney, rolling down the street! We saw a couple from church, and before I knew it, they were on another gurney (fully dressed, LOL) rolling down the road beside us! James did a great job at controlling the gurney, even missing a huge pothole. There was more, but I don't remember it.


 
Gotta tell ya, this last part made me laugh! I got an image of you, your hubby and the other couple flying down the street on those gurneys...

What a hoot!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 20, 2011)

I was skating somewhere. It was out on the streets, in backyards and then I got to a school where, for some reason I had to skate in one door and go through the building and get out the other side. It had a glass floor, which concerned me. At one point I was skating on cement. It didn't seem like a problem at all.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 20, 2011)

In my dreams, I can often "float", like jumping down a flight of stairs, but I float down.

I recently dreamed I had my hands in a box of files and I thought to myself that if I was dreaming, I wouldn't be able to feel them, but I could.  I didn't catch on that I was dreaming as I usually do when I get a "clue" like that.

Whenever I wonder in a dream if I'm dreaming , I just ask myself how did I arrive here.  If I can't remember how, I know it's a dream and I can stop or change it.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 20, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> In my dreams, I can often "float", like jumping down a flight of stairs, but I float down.
> 
> I recently dreamed I had my hands in a box of files and I thought to myself that if I was dreaming, I wouldn't be able to feel them, but I could. I didn't catch on that I was dreaming as I usually do when I get a "clue" like that.
> 
> Whenever I wonder in a dream if I'm dreaming , I just ask myself how did I arrive here. If I can't remember how, I know it's a dream and I can stop or change it.


 
I have the ability to "float" in most of my dreams also, Zhizara. If I ever wake and jump out of bed floating in air, perhaps I'll start believing the story of Frances Naylor.

http://www.printworkschicago.com/artists/schnebgr/schexhb/frances_naylor.pdf

Christopher Schneberger - A Case of Levitation


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 20, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Gotta tell ya, this last part made me laugh! I got an image of you, your hubby and the other couple flying down the street on those gurneys...
> 
> What a hoot!


It was like something from a comedy movie! Very vivid!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 20, 2011)

My dreams are all over the place. They're usually in color although sometimes certain parts of dreams will sometimes be what I'd call "artistically grey-scaled". They'd fade to mostly black and white, or a monochrome scheme with colored objects being emphasized, or certain people or parts of the setting being in color. I experience whatever senses are most important to the "story" at the time. Sometimes I'm in my dreams, sometimes I'm not. Sometimes I'm myself in my dreams and sometimes I'm someone else. Some are third person, some are first person, some switch back and forth. Sometimes I can change them if I realize I'm dreaming and other times I can't.

Recently the dreams I've remembered have been pretty gruesome and anxiety producing. Kind of like if the Criminal Minds crew did a crossover episode with The X Files and Outer Limits. Really creepy and disturbing. Not sure what's causing them but I can't wait until they're done.

I have a dream that I actually like that I turned into a poem for my creative writing class last semester. If you guys are interested I can post it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 20, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> My dreams are all over the place. They're usually in color although sometimes certain parts of dreams will sometimes be what I'd call "artistically grey-scaled". They'd fade to mostly black and white, or a monochrome scheme with colored objects being emphasized, or certain people or parts of the setting being in color. I experience whatever senses are most important to the "story" at the time. Sometimes I'm in my dreams, sometimes I'm not. Sometimes I'm myself in my dreams and sometimes I'm someone else. Some are third person, some are first person, some switch back and forth. Sometimes I can change them if I realize I'm dreaming and other times I can't.
> 
> Recently the dreams I've remembered have been pretty gruesome and anxiety producing. Kind of like if the Criminal Minds crew did a crossover episode with The X Files and Outer Limits. Really creepy and disturbing. Not sure what's causing them but I can't wait until they're done.
> 
> _I have a dream that I actually like that I turned into a poem for my creative writing class last semester. If you guys are interested I can post it._



I'm interested.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 21, 2011)

Bizarre. That about sums it up.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 21, 2011)

purple alien giraffe - please post poem.   as  a child i believed that i would die in real life if the monster ever actually caught me, if i ever hit bottom after falling from a cliff, etc., etc.  then one fine nightmarish night i DID hit bottom after falling from a mountaintop (too much roadrunner?) and upon landing, bounced high and softly and happily harmlessly at the bottom, like a beach ball, to my waking surprise....


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 21, 2011)

Last night I had the most bizarre dream of my life and I would not described it to anyone to save my life!  I'm embarrassed to even have had it!


----------



## Timothy (Jul 21, 2011)

vitauta said:


> purple alien giraffe - please post poem. as a child i believed that i would die in real life if the monster ever actually caught me, if i ever hit bottom after falling from a cliff, etc., etc. then one fine nightmarish night i DID hit bottom after falling from a mountaintop (too much roadrunner?) and upon landing, bounced high and softly and happily harmlessly at the bottom, like a beach ball, to my waking surprise....


 
That's pretty cool! I've always abruptly awakened the instant before the final act. You mind took care of itself!


----------



## niquejim (Jul 21, 2011)

I never remember my dreams although this morning I awoke to the double sonic boom from the last shuttle landing as it passed over our area a few minutes before touchdown. Of course I was sure someone was in the house and after turning the news on I realized what had happened


----------



## vitauta (Jul 21, 2011)

niquejim said:


> I never remember my dreams although this morning I awoke to the double sonic boom from the last shuttle landing as it passed over our area a few minutes before touchdown. Of course I was sure someone was in the house and after turning the news on I realized what had happened



sad. the end of an era....


----------



## Timothy (Jul 21, 2011)

vitauta said:


> sad. the end of an era....


 
I'll betcha they are working on or testing a new type of shuttle out as we speak. It's somewhere in the desert and taking off directly from the ground and flying into orbit with capability of carrying 20 people.

Betcha!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 21, 2011)

This is the poem. I initially planned on making this dream into a short  story but when we were given the assignment to right a poem based on a  dream, it clicked that this was the dream meant for that assignment. 

Bones to Flesh

Pale flames of a meager fire,
fluid bone reaching, straining, suspended
over ash sculpture sticks. The Outsider
sprawling beside it, watching the weaving
of a camp through liquid light, eyes of midnight storms.

A child of silver moonlight curled in the crook
of a stone lap on a cushion of fog and grass.
The blazing expulsions of wooden demon mouths
glinting off hair of spider silk platinum.
She brushes the silk from eyes of starlit night
and watches stick bones and bleached skin 
sprawling by pale flames over ghosts of wood.

The tapestry of a wandering home, musical strands
of color and scent. The cooks, the cleaners, the hunters,
the horses, the wagons. The girl child. The Outsider,
a blemish, pale and unraveled in the edge
of the weaving. The girl the delicate embellished 
embroidery, white gold weave of the center, 
cherished child of tapestry threads.

“It's time,” his whispered words tiny bells jingling 
as the porridge goes cold and the people grow still, 
darkness hovering in breaths of dream. Skeletal hands
clasping my waste(her waste). Riding a skinny
horse albino, too sickly to hold whole men.
I lean(she leans) against washboard ribs.

I'm a crow in the black sky cawing alert!
The tapestry wakens to give chase!
Outsider, child, horse, riding in a tunnel
of trees, warped and rounded, 
circling, bulging, wrapping 
around the only path of the maze of time.

The tapestry fades. Reality bends; bones become flesh,
full, vibrant, alive. I'm an eagle in starlight flying
above a chestnut horse with riders. “We're home,”
he says, no longer the outsider. “I know,”
she responds, “I missed you Dad.”


----------



## niquejim (Jul 21, 2011)

hey giraffe

I remember fantasies like like(albeit 30+ years ago) after a night picking fresh mushrooms. I'm not talking morels or porcini


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful Jess!  Love it!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks PF!


----------



## vitauta (Jul 22, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> This is the poem. I initially planned on making this dream into a short  story but when we were given the assignment to right a poem based on a  dream, it clicked that this was the dream meant for that assignment.
> 
> Bones to Flesh
> 
> ...



"poetry is just the evidence of life. if your life is burning well, poetry is just the ash." l. cohen   
p.a.g. - your life must be burning rich and bright, to leave behind such dark, warm ash....


----------



## Timothy (Jul 22, 2011)

OMG, I've been retired now for 2 years and last night I had a terrible dream about being at my old job. 

The boss, who hated me and was disliked immensely in return, gave me a job that was so far outside my expertise that I had no idea how to do it. He gave me an ultimatum to either do it and do it right or he would fire me.

I scrambled and learned the task as I performed it and turned in a half-assed job that he fired me for. The rest of the dream, I was packing my desk and belongings and leaving, while saying goodbye again to all my friends.

Is that a sucky dream or what? I was glad to wake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmmm...I don't remember anything from dreams last night.  I had a very restless night again.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 22, 2011)

Timothy said:


> OMG, I've been retired now for 2 years and last night I had a terrible dream about being at my old job.
> 
> The boss, who hated me and was disliked immensely in return, gave me a job that was so far outside my expertise that I had no idea how to do it. He gave me an ultimatum to either do it and do it right or he would fire me.
> 
> ...



it's not fair, but it seems we are forever doomed to relive our most painful failures and failings, both real and imagined, as replayed through cruelly punishing dreams.  the dreams themselves are most probably shaped and designed by our own harshly unforgiving superegos.  i will continue showing up for a final exam without having attended any classes or looked at a textbook.  i'll be a lead character in a play, waiting in the wings to go on stage not knowing any of my lines, furiously searching for a script.  someone at my work will discover that i'm a fraud and incompetent in my job.  and i will continue to pay for these transgressions of--what?  of UNPREPAREDNESS--for the rest of my natural r.e.m. life???  as you can see, you are not alone, timothy....


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 24, 2011)

I was a female Robin Hood type until some jerk-face shot me with a poison arrow. Then I mutated into a monster that chased children trying to turn them into mutants too so they'd eat their parents. Sometimes my brain really shouldn't be left unattended.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 24, 2011)

Since some of you have been talking about Ghost stories I thought I'd share an experience I had while pregnant with my son. I know many people don't believe in this kind of thing and neither did I till I started seeing it for myself.
I was taking a shower one night when I was about 7 months pregnant and after getting dressed etc I went downstairs and saw a little boy with green eyes and curly light brown hair, for some reason he didn't scare me. When my son was born a month later he looked exactly like the little boy I saw.
I went to a medium a few months after my son was born and he mentioned that my son came to check on me while I was pregnant with him since I was going through a difficult time in my life and that his spirit still leaves his body at night because he has not accepted being here yet and that I shouldn't worry about it.
There was no way he could have known this, I didn't even tell him I had children. Strange!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 24, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I was a female Robin Hood type until some jerk-face shot me with a poison arrow. Then I mutated into a monster that chased children trying to turn them into mutants too so they'd eat their parents. Sometimes my brain really shouldn't be left unattended.


I would vote for you in an election, your dreams make perfect sense to me.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 24, 2011)

i'm with tom petty this morning, runnin' down a dream that never will come to me...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 24, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I would vote for you in an election, your dreams make perfect sense to me.



Bolas, dude, sometimes you scare me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2011)

Last night I was in Laramie, WY at the old bakery I used to work at, trying to apply for a job.  (The bakery has been closed for years)  Turns out it was being run by many of the nurses I work with and they all had the same idea, get out of nursing.  Then I was in an Asian Trinket store admiring the artwork, etc.  I kept handing things back to the proprietor saying, "No this is Korean, no this is Chinese...I want Japanese, I'm looking for Japanese items only."  Then I woke up...


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 24, 2011)

Retail therapy in your dreams?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Retail therapy in your dreams?



I had about 3 donuts while I was wangling to job, too!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 25, 2011)

I was trying to make dinner but kept getting interupted by people screaming. I don't remember why they were screaming but they were outside. Their screams kept making the house shake so I kept dropping stuff. I gave up and started putting stuff away but I had to check on an old woman that was using our bathtub to do her laundry because all of the washing machines in the neighborhood had been infected by a computer virus and kept trying to eat their owners. When I went to check on her the bathtub had cracked. She said the people's screaming had done it. Then I was jumping on a trampoline trying to get high enough to see who was screaming and why. I woke up to find the alarm was going off and the cat was mewing in my ear.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 25, 2011)

I had an alarm clock once that had an electronic chirp.  I started dreaming there were birds in my room and I kept trying to shoo them out the window.  I had to get a new alarm clock...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 25, 2011)

That would drive me crazy Fi. I'd be getting a new alarm clock too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL!  It was making me run late for work, I kept sleeping through it.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 26, 2011)

Good God! What a night of dreams! Every nasty person who has been in my life in the last ten years, starred in this set of dreams! 

One after another! Back-to-back weirdness all night. I would no sooner wake from one, wipe the sweat from my face, turn over the sweat drenched pillow and drift off, then another would start with a different cast of characters!

I think I ate too much last night. I do that every time I have meatloaf sandwiches. I just love meatloaf so much! 

The day is new, the sun is bright and I have bedclothes and pillows to wash...

Ever onward!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 26, 2011)

in my dreams i keep telling myself i have to remember this,so i can report to d.c. alas and alack, i totally forget them.


----------



## chopper (Jul 27, 2011)

Don't remember recent dreams, but used to get confused as a child as to which was the real me. I would have a totally different life in my dreams with different people. Very strange!  Started to think that the real life was the dreams. Went on for quite a long time before I realized what was going on. Weird. 
Now my dreams are usually about people I know in real life. Sometimes I meet people who seem familiar, and realize that I dreamt of them when I was younger. Weird.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 27, 2011)

i keep dreaming that i'm having sex.

and yes, i'm alone.


umm, wait, that doesn't sound right. i'm not alone when i'm having sex. 

well actually i am, but not in my dream.

because i sleep during the day, i sleep alone. 

phew! i hope you understand...


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 27, 2011)

James and I were staying somewhere other than at home. For some reason I was in the bed and he was on the floor at the foot of the bed. I had just gotten comfortable and had the blanket spread over me, when I looked up. Thousands of 1 inch white larva of some kind were crawling all over the ceiling, and they started dropping off onto the blanket. The last thing I remember was telling James to look at the ceiling, and shaking the blanket up and down to get them off!


----------



## vitauta (Jul 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i keep dreaming that i'm having sex.
> 
> and yes, i'm alone.
> 
> ...



of course we do, buckytom.  you have sex during the day, when you are home alone.  you get together with other people for the purpose of having sex while you are dreaming.  then, upon awakening, you feel compelled to share those sexual experiences with the rest of the world.  does that about cover it, buckytom?  sweet dreams....


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 27, 2011)

vitauta said:


> of course we do, buckytom.  you have sex during the day, when you are home alone.  you get together with other people for the purpose of having sex while you are dreaming.  then, upon awakening, you feel compelled to share those sexual experiences with the rest of the world.  does that about cover it, buckytom?  sweet dreams....



 Think I may have just wet myself laughing but at least I'm not having sex by myself


----------



## jackattack1 (Jul 27, 2011)

*dreams*

I have only been a member of Discuss Cooking for about an hour....I think if I were to describe last night's dream, the site administrator is gonna' boot me.  hahaha.  Since this is a Food discussion forum, let's just say it involved whipped Cream.  <smirk>


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Let Us Remember*

All dream descriptions must remain PG-13.  If you wouldn't discuss it with a 9 year old, it doesn't belong on the forums.


----------



## jackattack1 (Jul 27, 2011)

*ummm....yea....I get it*

That's why I didn't describe the dream.  I was kidding anyway.  In my introduction I did state that I was a bit sarcastic.  Okay...If you must know, I was in a Ice cream shoppe and I got the triple fudge brownie with toasted pecans, hot carmel, mint chocolate chip ice cream....cherries....and the WHIPPED CREAM.  There ya go.  Sheesh, I'm here for an hour and I'm already getting reprimanded.  PG-13 enough for ya'?  Suuuuu-perrrrrrrrrr.  ::rolls eyes::


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 27, 2011)

If I had meant you specifically, you would be reprimanded in private.  I'm just letting some of our members who get carried away that they are to be careful about getting carried away.

Also, I haven't been able to read your intro, yet.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 27, 2011)

sorry, fee. i was stealing a woody allen joke from a youtube clip from one of his movies that had just seen. 

later, i realized it might be iffy but the time limit to edit had expired.

i am not an animal... (i just saw the elephant man)


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> All dream descriptions must remain PG-13.  If you wouldn't discuss it with a 9 year old, it doesn't belong on the forums.



Sorry PF  I also made a booboo when I replied, won't happen again.


----------



## jackattack1 (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOps*

Ohhhhhhhh...I'm so new to this....I saw it in my message box and thought it was me personally.  I'm trying so hard to not think "it's all about me" but I cannot help myself.  I'm off work today and I'm having fun on DC.  I hope my Pretzel Bread thread (how Rhymie) gets some responses.  Making Pretzel rolls seems pretty straight forward but I'd love to hear about people doing long ferments and stuff like that.  Does it really enhance the pretzel taste?  I like my pizza dough the third day as it slowly ferments/proofs in the fridge.  The finished crust/dough has a nice yeasty almost slightly sourdough quality.  Anyway..have fun.  JAck


----------



## jackattack1 (Jul 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> sorry, fee. i was stealing a woody allen joke from a youtube clip from one of his movies that had just seen.
> 
> later, i realized it might be iffy but the time limit to edit had expired.
> 
> i am not an animal... (i just saw the elephant man)




"I am not an animal" made me crack up.  I actually heard it in John Merricks voice.  I think he says after that...."I am a human being."  Dear Lord...I need sleep.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> All dream descriptions must remain PG-13.  If you wouldn't discuss it with a 9 year old, it doesn't belong on the forums.



sorry, pf.  i take full responsibility for my actions....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

buckytom said:


> sorry, fee. i was stealing a woody allen joke from a youtube clip from one of his movies that had just seen.
> 
> later, i realized it might be iffy but the time limit to edit had expired.
> 
> i am not an animal... (i just saw the elephant man)



You are an animal...that's why we love you!  I wasn't pointing any fingers, just a reminder otherwise I would have used my ogre voice!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Sorry PF  I also made a booboo when I replied, won't happen again.



My dreams are very carefully edited...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

jackattack1 said:


> "I am not an animal" made me crack up.  I actually heard it in John Merricks voice.  I think he says after that...."I am a human being."  Dear Lord...I need sleep.



Yeah, I heard it in voice, too.  

Besides, BuckyTom will tell you, I'm usually "LMAO" when I "talk" to him privately.  I do get the jokes...but, it's one of my jobs to maintain decorum and sanity on the forums. I know...scary and odd!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

vitauta said:


> sorry, pf.  i take full responsibility for my actions....



Brat!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 29, 2011)

So, you know those dreams where you're trying to find a bathroom and they are all inaccessible because they are being cleaned or out of order or whatever and then you wake up and find you actually need to go? My brain took one of those to a whole new level. It's kind of long, well, really long, and definitely strange. It also becomes kind of creepy. Think, one of these types of dreams crafted by M.C. Escher, Salvador Dali, cubist artists such as Raymond Duchamp, Marcel Duchamp, and Jaques Lipchitz, and the folks who made _Silent Hill_. Consider yourself warned.

I walked into this huge building that seemed to have stairs and hallways going everywhere. I was wandering around it at first just kind of exploring. It seemed like there were twenty different ways to get to any one location and the rooms in the building were oddly shaped and sticking out randomly from walls and the floor, or sitting on pedestals in larger rooms. I'd walk in a forest of pedestals trying to find a way up to the rooms and find hallways in random places, and stairways inside doorways in the pedestals that led down to lower floors. There were lockers all over the place and the rooms all had different uses. There were art rooms where you strapped into chairs on the ceiling  and painted on suspended canvases. Exercise rooms with strange, almost torture device looking equipment. There were rooms with musical instruments that just seemed a little off somehow and rooms that looked like dance halls or performance stages but the floors were flat and the stages were oddly sized and shaped, sometimes even separated or jigsawed. There were rooms for working with wood and metal, again with equipment that just seemed off or was bolted to walls or ceilings. There were rooms with white boards and chalk boards and desks that curved in strange ways. There were a lot of other types of rooms too, all odd in some way, offices and display rooms and computer rooms and bars and cafeterias and... It almost felt like I was in some sort of strange school or recreational center that also had museums and workout rooms and business offices and car repair shops and who knows what else. Maybe like a place where the school and businesses and museums and everything else that makes up a town except the homes is all in one weird, warped, strangely architectured building.

Sound and light behaved strangely in the building. It curved and bent and was absorbed with little reason. Some places that should have echoed were strangely staccato as though the dampening pedal of the piano that creates all sound had been pressed. In some places that shouldn't have echoed it rang out like church bells in a large cavern. In some places it distorted or started and stopped. In some places it streched out like taffy being pulled into thin, delicate strands. Light twinkled off carpet, was absorbed by crystal, bent and swirled around objects and walls. It came from no where. There were no windows or lamps in the building, the light was just there. Shadows formed in strange and apposing directions in some places. Others had no shadows, even when the light was concentrated on a single side of the room or hall. It was like physics had broken and liquid chaos had spilled from the crack. The only thing that seemed to work normally was gravity, and there were places where I wondered about it as well.

Eventually I found myself in need of bladder relief and started searching for a lavatory. I finally found one in this surreal maze but all of the toilets were on pipes coming out of holes in the metal floor that were about six feet in diameter and the seats were about four feet higher than the metal floor. I looked down one of the holes and it was just blackness, couldn't see the bottom or anything. They were sort of haphazardly placed around the very large room with short, brass colored, metal walls sectioning them off without actually enclosing them.

I heard giggling nearby and followed it to a room. I walked into the room and was hit by the smell of chlorine. It was thick in the warm, almost liquid air and there was a large, pool-size sphere of water in the room. There were girls swimming in the sphere, the first people I'd actually run into and I waved at them. One of them popped her head out and looked at me blankly. I asked her what was up with the bathroom and if there was a way to get to the toilets. Her face did this weird, kinda creepy flickering thing, like the face I was seeing was projected onto the real face and the projection fluttered for a moment. "We use the ones by the showers."  She had a high, soft and childlike voice that carried no emotion. The cadence of her speech was like wind chimes blowing in a soft breeze.

"Where are those?" I asked.

"On the other side of the building." She responded as though it were the most normal thing for the showers to be on the other side of the building. Then she flipped back into the sphere of water. The other two girls turned to look at me and their faces also flickered briefly. I left and as I walked away the began giggling again.

The encounter was a little creepy and for just a moment, I forgot that I needed to use the bathroom. I remembered fairly quickly after leaving the room though and started to make my way to the other side of the building, searching along the way in case there was a closer restroom. As I crossed the building I heard singing and followed it to another room. I hoped the inhabitants could point me to a closer relief facility. I entered the room and it was a very strange kitchen with what looked like alien Keebler elves cooking and baking who knows what. I cleared my throat to get their attention and one of them looked at me with large empty eyes. They shone like polished glass over blackness. His face flickered. "What do you want? Are you hungry? Dinner isn't ready yet but I can make you a snack." His voice was also devoid of emotion but it resonated like the strings of a masterfully played cello. It was deep and musical and smooth as fine chocolate.

"No, thank you, I'm just looking for a bathroom."

His face flickered again. "We use the one by the showers on the other side of building."

"Is there a closer one," I asked as the discomfort in my bladder grew.

"There is, two rooms down, but you won't be able to use it. You're welcome to check it out anyway though." No malice, no condescension, no sympathy. No emotion. The other elves looked at me briefly, there faces flickered and then all of them went back to work. As I left they began singing again, a symphony of cellos and violas bent slightly into soft echoes. Again, the encounter was a little creepy. Beautiful, but definitely creepy.

I walked to the restroom indicated by the alien elf and peeked into it. There were short, large blocks of stone sliding rapidly around the room. They never hit any of the toilets but would have crushed anyone who tried to get to them. A strange dark figure raised its head in the center of the room. It was vaguely humanoid and moved on four limbs that were jointed in odd places at odd angles. It had no face, just a black featureless head, smooth and shaped like the head of one of those poseable models artists use for figure drawing. Even without features I could tell that it was staring at me. It moved in my direction a little ways, then stopped. One of the stone blocks slammed through it, but it was unharmed and unfazed. It continued to stare at me. I backed away from the door and quickly began walking away. I wanted to run but for some reason felt like that would be a mistake. I wanted to look behind me to see if it was following but again, for some reason felt like that would be a mistake.

By this time my bladder had begun to ache with the need for relief. I walked as quickly toward the other side of the building as I could but was stopped by the sound of laughing. It was a strange sickly laugh, full of wheezing and thin cackling, the laugh of a mad, decrepit old woman about to die and take everyone with her. I was afraid to follow it to its source but felt like I'd miss something important if I didn't. I looked into the room that it seemed to be coming from and saw twin children, a boy and a girl, playing with blocks. The laugh was coming from them even though they didn't look like they were laughing. They turned to look at me, their eyes large, the retinas of which were a slimy green. They spoke at the same time with the same voice. It curved around the room and hit my ears in distinct stereo. "You're being followed." They too, had emotionless voices.

"By the dark figure," I responded flatly.

Their faces flickered. "By many shadows." Fear enveloped me like a carnivorous plant closing its leaves around prey. "Don't run. They like it when you run."

"Why are they following me?"

"Because you're uncomfortable. They eat the uncomfortable."

"Seriously, I'm going to get eaten because I have to pee and this stupid building has ridiculously unusable bathrooms? Is that really what you're telling me?" I was extremely irritated at the thought of death by devouring shadows because I couldn't find a bathroom. It just seemed like a really stupid way to go.

The twins were unfazed. "It's what they do. Everything has to eat. Everything has to die. You eat. You get eaten."

"How very philosophical of you. If you'll excuse me, I'm going to find that bathroom before I get eaten."

"Walk quickly," and they returned to playing with their blocks. As I stormed away from the room they began to laugh again. 

I hurried toward the far side of the building where the showers were supposed to be, searching for the supposedly usable bathroom. I was determined not to get eaten because my bladder was full. I heard the shhhhhh of falling water and began following the sound. I could now see the shadows in my peripheral vision, dozens of them skittering disjointedly across the floor, along the walls and ceiling, around pillars and doorways and rooms. I quickened my pace but resisted the urge to run. I could see the showers now and yes, there, just across from them was a bathroom with blessedly usable toilets. My relief was such that I forgot to monitor my pace and broke into a run. The shadows closed in blocking my path to that desperately wanted relief. They chittered and clattered and clucked, their smooth wood-like heads now full of sharp, bloody, sweaty needle-like teeth. They lunged at me...

And I was sitting straight up in bed sweat and shaking, the cat looking at me like I'd lost my mind. The first thing I did was make sure I hadn't wet the bed. The second thing I did was run across the hall to the bathroom. 

I frequently have very vivid, very involved and detailed dreams, but they aren't usually this linear or story like. They are sometimes, but not usually and even then it usually takes me a few days to remember them well. This one however just stuck. I never did get back to sleep and it was a good fifteen minutes or so before I was able to shake the creepy crawling feeling from my back.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 29, 2011)

can i subscribe to your dream journal, pag?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 29, 2011)

Whoa!  That creeped me out too!  You may want to consider publishing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 30, 2011)

Um, no more fluids after 5 PM, toilet before going to bed...and where'd you get the pills?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 31, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Um, no more fluids after 5 PM, toilet before going to bed...and where'd you get the pills?



I'm usually still sleeping at 5pm, I do use the toilet right before bed and I've never needed pills to have an over active imagination, I just come by it naturally.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I'm usually still sleeping at 5pm, I do use the toilet right before bed and I've never needed pills to have an over active imagination, I just come by it naturally.



Okay 4 hours before you go to bed.  Did you see Non-Sequitur, the cartoon, today?  Those are our dreams... Non Sequitur Comic Strip, July 31, 2011 on GoComics.com


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, I haven't read Non Sequiter since I quit my hotel front desk job. We had a couple regulars that always gave me the funnies from their paper. That one was always one of my favorites. She's my kimd of kid. I always liked Calvin and Hobbes too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Wow, I haven't read Non Sequiter since I quit my hotel front desk job. We had a couple regulars that always gave me the funnies from their paper. That one was always one of my favorites. She's my kimd of kid. I always liked Calvin and Hobbes too.



Maybe that's why Danae cracks me up, she's like me.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 31, 2011)

after watching "shark week" shows on the discovery channel all day today, i'm a little afraid to fall asleep and dream.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 31, 2011)

buckytom said:


> after watching "shark week" shows on the discovery channel all day today, I'm a little afraid to fall asleep and dream.


 
No kidding...one of the most frightening of all movie scenes for me was in the original "Jaws". When that young lady started jerking around in the water and being pulled under...I almost messed myself! OMG, just the thought! Why did you watch such a week of shows? Serious Yucko Bucko!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 1, 2011)

shark week just started today, but it was a marathon of shows from previous years' shark weeks.

my son is still under the weather, so besides getting some work done around the house, i hung out with him and watched it. he loves sharks. her was a shark for halloween this year past, and he collects fossilized shark's teeth.

he's been bugging me to take him shark fishing when we go to florida.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2011)

buckytom said:


> shark week just started today, but it was a marathon of shows from previous years' shark weeks.
> 
> my son is still under the weather, so besides getting some work done around the house, i hung out with him and watched it. he loves sharks. her was a shark for halloween this year past, and he collects fossilized shark's teeth.
> 
> he's been bugging me to take him shark fishing when we go to florida.


 
Please, go way out in the ocean to do that. I knew a guy here where I live that would use a jet ski to drop the shark hook/bait way out from the beach and then pull it in from the beach when a shark took it. The lifeguards asked him to stop doing that. He was pulling in 6 foot sharks through the swimmers on the beach.

Nasty business!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 1, 2011)

that's crazy! what if it got off the hook in the middle of the swimmers?
a really pissed off shark, and people all around.
we'll be going out on a charter, if i decide to really do this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2011)

buckytom said:


> that's crazy! what if it got off the hook in the middle of the swimmers?
> a really pissed off shark, and people all around.
> we'll be going out on a charter, if i decide to really do this.



Please Daddy, throw me out of the airplane...I have a parachute!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2011)

buckytom said:


> that's crazy! what if it got off the hook in the middle of the swimmers?
> a really pissed off shark, and people all around.
> we'll be going out on a charter, if i decide to really do this.


 
The laws covering that are complicated here. If the fisherman was there first, and then swimmers start knowingly entering the waters he is already fishing in, then legally, the fisherman has the rights on his side. The swimmers infringed on his actions. If the fisherman shows up and starts fishing among people who are already swimming, then he is infringing on thier rights and safety. 

My friend always started much before dawn and when no swimmers were there, but was nice enough to quit when asked to. 1200 miles of beaches and someone has to crowd another person....weird.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Please Daddy, throw me out of the airplane...I have a parachute!


 
A parachute isn't needed to skydive. It's only needed if you intend to do it more than once.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 1, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> shark week just started today, but it was a marathon of shows from previous years' shark weeks.
> 
> my son is still under the weather, so besides getting some work done around the house, i hung out with him and watched it. he loves sharks. her was a shark for halloween this year past, and he collects fossilized shark's teeth.
> 
> he's been bugging me to take him shark fishing when we go to florida.



I love sharks! Eventually I want to get my scooba certification in part so I can get in a shark cage and take photos of them. I'd also love to swim with some of the safer, less agressive species.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> I love sharks! Eventually I want to get my scooba certification in part so I can get in a shark cage and take photos of them. I'd also love to swim with some of the safer, less agressive species.



You don't even need scuba cert,  a mask, fins and snorkel is all you need.  We've seen nurse sharks and snorkeled with whale sharks, truly amazing!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 1, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> You don't even need scuba cert,  a mask, fins and snorkel is all you need.  We've seen nurse sharks and snorkeled with whale sharks, truly amazing!



excuse me?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> excuse me?



Oh, you need some sort of ocean too!

Nurse sharks in Florida Keys and Mexico, whale sharks in Holbox and Isla Mujeres.  Anything goes in Hawaii.  Also apparently in 18 inches of water in the Carolinas.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 1, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> You don't even need scuba cert,  a mask, fins and snorkel is all you need.  We've seen nurse sharks and snorkeled with whale sharks, truly amazing!



you've snorkeled with whale sharks dawg?  and we are just now hearing about it?  please, do tell us more! start a shark thread--something....


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 1, 2011)

Pix too, Dawg?  Please?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2011)

I need to quit the IPad and send the videos directly from Photobucket.  I am an idiot when it comes to doing that...will start a new thread once I figure it out.  It was truly life changing.

I guess it could fit on this thread, as it was a dream come true.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I love sharks! Eventually I want to get my scooba certification in part so I can get in a shark cage and take photos of them. I'd also love to swim with some of the safer, less agressive species.



Like minnows, guppies, maybe a betta...a neon tetra


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Like minnows, guppies, maybe a betta...a neon tetra



Oh no.  Once you've gone domino ('whale shark) you'll never go back.  Of course there are Morays, stingrays, and the rest of the usual suspects, some of which are edible.

BTW, Princess, been jonesin' on more pics of your nephew...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no.  Once you've gone domino ('whale shark) you'll never go back.  Of course there are Morays, stingrays, and the rest of the usual suspects, some of which are edible.
> 
> BTW, Princess, been jonesin' on more pics of your nephew...



Me too...he's been "Out of the Office" since Wednesday and won't be back till Wednesday.

I did have a close encounter with a little girl, about 10 pounds, blonde, sleepy...little yellow lab and I was accosted by a Golden Retriever who about licked me to death because I quit rubbing her ears.  And of course the pharmacy dog has been around.  I'm surprised the cats will have anything to do with me when I get home.  I always have a milkbone or other dog treat in a pocket that gets overlooked at work, too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Me too...he's been "Out of the Office" since Wednesday and won't be back till Wednesday.
> 
> I did have a close encounter with a little girl, about 10 pounds, blonde, sleepy...little yellow lab and I was accosted by a Golden Retriever who about licked me to death because I quit rubbing her ears.  And of course the pharmacy dog has been around.  I'm surprised the cats will have anything to do with me when I get home.  I always have a milkbone or other dog treat in a pocket that gets overlooked at work, too.



Your work environment sounds like a lot of fun!  Unlimited doggies!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Your work environment sounds like a lot of fun!  Unlimited doggies!



The patients and residents love them.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Like minnows, guppies, maybe a betta...a neon tetra



Nope, I was actually thonking more along the lines of Dawg's experience.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Nope, I was actually thonking more along the lines of Dawg's experience.



Sharks are not in my future...I'll go tracking Mountain Lions first.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 3, 2011)

bok bok bok bok, ba-gawk!!!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2011)

What a weird dream I just had. It's still fresh in my mind. 

My car broke down and I'm dressed in a full suit, jacket and tie. It's blazing hot out and I have to walk to work. Work is in this huge building that was about a mile on each side. Miles of hallways, rooms and offices inside.

I'm all nasty with dust and sweat, carrying my jacket over my shoulder and going up and down the hallways asking everyone where a bathroom with a shower in it would be. "I have to clean up for a meeting!" 

I must have gone down 20 miles of hallways in that dream and never found a shower! I woke up thinking...what? Why didn't I just take off my shirt and take a "sink-bath" with some paper towels? Uh-Duh. I guess that didn't work in my dream...

The power went off in my house this morning and the heat climbed in it. While it was off, the heat in the bedroom must have triggered this dream.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 3, 2011)

Timothy said:


> What a weird dream I just had. It's still fresh in my mind.
> 
> My car broke down and I'm dressed in a full suit, jacket and tie. It's blazing hot out and I have to walk to work. Work is in this huge building that was about a mile on each side. Miles of hallways, rooms and offices inside.
> 
> ...



I hate the days when it feels like I need a shower before bed and then when I wake up I'm soaked in sweat and need to shower again. Bleh.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I hate the days when it feels like I need a shower before bed and then when I wake up I'm soaked in sweat and need to shower again. Bleh.


 
I hear ya! A friend called me and told me we had a huge storm last night that knocked out the power in half the city. It didn't even wake me up!

I hate getting the night sweats! Pillow all nasty and wet...


----------



## babetoo (Aug 5, 2011)

i have recently gained about ten pounds. must have been on my mind. spent most of night trying on clothes that were to small. you know the hot sweaty feeling one gets closed in a dressing room,at store? well i felt that all the time. shoes were involved and no one liked the ones i picked. in the dream i told my sister," if i were dieing on the floor and asked how you liked my shoes. you would say they did not suit me," dreams are just a mystery to me.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 12, 2011)

Anybody ever watch "The Lottery"? It's kinda short if I remember correctly. I had to watch it in high school. I remember everything seemed relatively normal throughout most of the movie, but there was a feeling that something was off. When we got to the end of the film and found out what was going on the full horror sank in and it was just, disturbing and well, unsettling in a way that really sticks with you. The dream I had yesterday left me with that same sort of feeling, disturbed, unsettled and just generally creeped out. I think this one is just a little worse that the trying to find a bathroom one. Honestly, I know I have weird dreams that are more pleasant but lately I only seem to be able to remember the creepy ones.


I was standing on a platform watching a dream version of myself stir a giant pot that was over an open fire. I have no idea who I was since I was watching dream me, but people kept walking up the stairs to the top of the platform and handing dream me bones that she would clean, break or crack and put into the pot. Everyone was dressed like they walked out of an episode of "Little House on the Prairie" and the surrounding town kind of looked like it could have been from that time period. Everyone also had cell phones, mp3 players, and other such modern devices that they were using. 

I asked the dream me what was going on and she said that they were making a giant pot of stock to turn into soup. She said they would then freeze dry the soup and vacuum seal serving size portions of it to be sent overseas to refuges from "The War". It sounded like a nice idea and I wondered what sort of stock they were making. The bones being provided were pretty large so I figured it was probably beef but maybe, considering the people's clothing and the look of the town, it might be venison or bison, or something similar. The dream me kept accepting bones and when one was brought up that still had a bit of meat on it she vigorously cleaned the bone until there was no trace of the meat and then cracked it and threw it in.

There was a bit of commotion in the crowd and my brother (the one who is married and has kids in real life) walked up the platform to dream me. He was carrying a portable bone saw (exactly where does one get a portable bone saw?) and a pouch that was rolled up and strapped to his belt. He told dream me that he wanted to donate also.

She protested, "Oh no, you've already funded this project, I don't think there is a need for you to do any more."

"Everyone else is giving of themselves and I can do no less," was his response. He then opened up the pouch on his belt and revealed a set of surgical tools which he used to cut open his arm. He pealed back the flesh and used the bone saw to remove a small segment from one of his arm bones. He handed this to his sister (dream me) and she thanked him and started cleaning it.

I stared, completely horrified as he used a couple of screws and a metal rod to fill in the gap and stabilize the bone (I'm pretty sure this isn't medically sound. Not sure how they'd actually fix something like that, but...). He then stitched himself up, waved to the crowd and walked back down the platform. I stared at dream me and tried to speak as she tossed the piece of boned into the pot.

"Don't be so melodramatic," she scolded as she noticed my expression, "where did you think we were getting the bones from? Just think about all those poor starving children we'll be helping." I looked around the crowd again and noticed they were all on crutches or in wheel chairs or missing an arm or hand. I remembered the people, mostly children, who had delivered the bones saying things like, "Here, this is from my dad," or "My mom wanted me to donate this for her." I remembered the little boy who walked up with bone splinters and a cast on his arm and said it was all his mom would let him give because he was too young to give more. I felt sick.

"Wake up," I started telling myself, "You know this is a dream now so wake up. If you know it's a dream you can wake up. Wake up! Wake up wake up wake up!"

Dream me looked at me with extreme annoyance. "Stop making such a fuss! You're agitating our volunteers." A little boy walked up the stairs carrying two sets of lower leg bones with the feat still attached at the end. He watched me nervously as he approached dream me.

"These are from my dad," he said in a shy, quiet voice. "He couldn't make it up the stairs." I looked down the stairs and saw a man in a wheel chair at the bottom. When I worked as a nurse's aide on the med/surg unit of our local hospital I took care of a man who's lower leg had just been amputated above the knee. The skin at the end of his leg had been pulled around and stitched up in a manner that reminded me of the whip stitch used on rustic leather and suede jackets; the kind were the ends were left rough and exposed instead of neatly hemmed. I saw a lot of stuff as a nurse's aide that would knock out a lot of people. This was the only thing that ever made me feel woozy. The man at the bottom of the stairs had the ends of both legs sewn together in this manner. I started to pass out and as I did I was overwhelmingly grateful because I knew it would wake me up. Everything went black and I opened my eyes, safe in bed and positive I wouldn't fall back to sleep after that.

The worst part, my first thought when I woke up was "If I turn this into a story I can call it 'An Arm and a Leg". My second thought was a self scolding about how that title was horrible not only because it was cliche but also because it would be too obvious and reveal too much about the story early on. Sometimes, I wonder what's wrong with my brain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 12, 2011)

This I would be submitting to an SF magazine...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> This I would be submitting to an SF magazine...



The trick with this one would be how to tell it so the reader is a part of it. Seriously, that was the freakiest part of the dream, that there was a dream version of me but I wasn't inhabiting her and that my brother was in the dream. I'm not sure how I'd convey that same sort of feeling. I probably should start submitting stuff though. The hubby has even started pestering me to do so (dad's been pestering me for years).


----------



## Timothy (Aug 12, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> The trick with this one would be how to tell it so the reader is a part of it. Seriously, that was the freakiest part of the dream, that there was a dream version of me but I wasn't inhabiting her and that my brother was in the dream. I'm not sure how I'd convey that same sort of feeling. I probably should start submitting stuff though. The hubby has even started pestering me to do so (dad's been pestering me for years).


 
You might just well be the next Dame Agatha Christie!

No excuses now! Get cracking!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2011)

last week i kept having nightmares about being stuck in a wigwam. 
then i was trapped in a teepee. 
wigwams and teepees. wigwams and teepes. that's all i could think about.

so today, i had a doctor's appointment and i asked the doc what it could mean.

he said, "zats zimple. you're two tense."


----------



## Timothy (Aug 12, 2011)

buckytom said:


> last week i kept having nightmares about being stuck in a wigwam.
> then i was trapped in a teepee.
> wigwams and teepees. wigwams and teepes. that's all i could think about.
> 
> ...


 
OMG, you got me! 

Two tense indeed!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 12, 2011)

pag, the willing suspension of disbelief, as you likely already know, is a handy device utilized by writers, film artists and others, to help them unfold their vision, their personal truth, to us, their (hopefully) receptive audience.  your taking on the dual identities of yourself/narrator and your dream self, is truly a simple matter in the case of a dream setting.  we accept conditions and situations at face value without explanation in our dreams--apriori.  there is no need or requirement to understand the fluid, often improbable aspects of our dreams--they simply ARE.  you can be yourself, your dream self, your third grade teacher acting as dictator of brazil, all tied into one in your present dream.  no one will bat an eye....   broaden your audience, pag, you have a gift for descriptive writing and a fertile mind....


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2011)

A millenium ago, Alfred Hitchcock published a monthly magazine with short stories by various people.  I remember one about a man who had a fancy Zippo lighter, who took on a bet with another guy as to how well it would light.  If the lighter worked, the owner would get money.  If it didn't, the other guy would get a piece of a finger.  The other guy's wife showed up, dressed to the nines, jewelry, fur, etc.  As she lit up a cigarette, the Zippo owner noticed she was missing a bunch of fingers. Sure creeped me out.  As did your dream, Pag!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 12, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> The trick with this one would be how to tell it so the reader is a part of it. Seriously, that was the freakiest part of the dream, that there was a dream version of me but I wasn't inhabiting her and that my brother was in the dream. I'm not sure how I'd convey that same sort of feeling. I probably should start submitting stuff though. The hubby has even started pestering me to do so (dad's been pestering me for years).



I know, I have one or two excellent stories that I don't know how to write.  I'm one of those people who research a topic to death until everything is so huge there is no place to start.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 14, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> A millenium ago, Alfred Hitchcock published a monthly magazine with short stories by various people.  I remember one about a man who had a fancy Zippo lighter, who took on a bet with another guy as to how well it would light.  If the lighter worked, the owner would get money.  If it didn't, the other guy would get a piece of a finger.  The other guy's wife showed up, dressed to the nines, jewelry, fur, etc.  As she lit up a cigarette, the Zippo owner noticed she was missing a bunch of fingers. Sure creeped me out.  As did your dream, Pag!




i remember that zippo lighter story too.  vividly.  hitchcock's mastery of suspense and mystery in his day was unsurpassed.  another of his mystery tales that i'll never forget is the one where the homicide investigators are having dinner with the murderer at his home.  they are feasting on a leg of lamb, lamenting their lack of progress in the case.  one of them makes the remark that "the evidence could be right under our noses."  of course, the murder weapon turns out to be a frozen leg of lamb, that the murderer roasted, and is now serving as dinner to them, the clueless homicide detectives of the case.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> i remember that zippo lighter story too.  vividly.  hitchcock's mastery of suspense and mystery in his day was unsurpassed.  another of his mystery tales that i'll never forget is the one where the homicide investigators are having dinner with the murderer at his home.  they are feasting on a leg of lamb, lamenting their lack of progress in the case.  one of them makes the remark that "the evidence could be right under our noses."  of course, the murder weapon turns out to be a frozen leg of lamb, that the murderer roasted, and is now serving as dinner to them, the clueless homicide detectives of the case.



Love it.  A show that gave me nightmares as a kid was a weekly series called The Outer Limits.  (guess this fits with the dream theme).  I remember an episode called "To Serve Man".  Seemingly benevolent aliens do all sorts of kindly acts on Earth, and eventually invite and herd humans on to their space ship, supposedly for a wonderful vacation.  Turns out "To Serve Man" was a cookbook!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 14, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Love it.  A show that gave me nightmares as a kid was a weekly series called The Outer Limits.  (guess this fits with the dream theme).  I remember an episode called "To Serve Man".  Seemingly benevolent aliens do all sorts of kindly acts on Earth, and eventually invite and herd humans on to their space ship, supposedly for a wonderful vacation.  Turns out "To Serve Man" was a cookbook!




a cookbook--what a bone-chilling revelation it was, that first time!  and timothy, this "dream thread" that you initiated has been a most interesting one to follow.  kudos.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Love it.  A show that gave me nightmares as a kid was a weekly series called The Outer Limits.  (guess this fits with the dream theme).  I remember an episode called "To Serve Man".  Seemingly benevolent aliens do all sorts of kindly acts on Earth, and eventually invite and herd humans on to their space ship, supposedly for a wonderful vacation.  Turns out "To Serve Man" was a cookbook!



I always loved The Outer limits, Twilight Zone, etc.  Fun stories.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I always loved The Outer limits, Twilight Zone, etc.  Fun stories.



Me too!  My mom would never let us watch them. We were able to convince the babysitter, though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Me too!  My mom would never let us watch them. We were able to convince the babysitter, though.



My Dad would have us sit right next to him and then grab us when it got tense or scary.  There were 3 dents in the ceiling over the sofa.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> My Dad would have us sit right next to him and then grab us when it got tense or scary.  There were 3 dents in the ceiling over the sofa.



Yikes!  Lol!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 14, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Me too!  My mom would never let us watch them. We were able to convince the babysitter, though.



to babysitter:  "yeah, mom always lets us.  we watch it all the time."


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> to babysitter:  "yeah, mom always lets us.  we watch it all the time."



How'd you know ???


----------



## Timothy (Aug 14, 2011)

Twighlite Zone: Season 3, Episode 1

"TWO"

A female survivor of an apocalyptic war (Elizabeth Montgomery), her face dirty and wearing a tattered army uniform, stumbles into a deserted, war-ravaged town. She looks into some of the shop windows, pausing to examine a white dress, then finds a restaurant and goes inside in search of (clearly scarce) food. She finds a can of chicken, but before she can open it, a man also wearing a military uniform (Charles Bronson) walks in and eyes the food from the doorway.

Watch it now


----------



## babetoo (Aug 14, 2011)

i sewed all night long. this dress is driving me nuts. to many parts. since i am worn out from the night, no sewing today!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 14, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Twighlite Zone: Season 3, Episode 1
> 
> "TWO"
> 
> ...



make love, not war? i wish. (play it again, sam)....


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 14, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> i remember that zippo lighter story too.  vividly.  hitchcock's mastery of suspense and mystery in his day was unsurpassed.  another of his mystery tales that i'll never forget is the one where the homicide investigators are having dinner with the murderer at his home.  they are feasting on a leg of lamb, lamenting their lack of progress in the case.  one of them makes the remark that "the evidence could be right under our noses."  of course, the murder weapon turns out to be a frozen leg of lamb, that the murderer roasted, and is now serving as dinner to them, the clueless homicide detectives of the case.



I never saw this particular Hitcock movie but on high school I read a short story called "Lambs to the Slaughter" about a seriously abused house wife who just sort of lost it after a severe beating and killed her husband with the frozen leg of lamb she was thawing for dinner. She ends up serving it to the police officers investogating her husband's death.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> I never saw this particular Hitcock movie but on high school I read a short story called "Lambs to the Slaughter" about a seriously abused house wife who just sort of lost it after a severe beating and killed her husband with the frozen leg of lamb she was thawing for dinner. She ends up serving it to the police officers investogating her husband's death.



Vitauta posted about that one earlier.  Good stuff! Gotta love Alfred.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Aug 19, 2011)

I dream vividly but often forget last night's dreams by the end of the day.  Last night I dreamed I was in a strange land but it was beautiful.  There was water, it was twilight, a stone island in the water with a small glowing castle of sorts on it.  It was a happy dream and I think there was a boat involved.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 20, 2011)

This one is tame enough to post 
My dreams are typically more bizarre than that BK king 

Last night was target practice. I did a lot of shooting with a gun that I don't own anymore. Using iron sights, which would have been impossible because it was a handgun with a scope attached, I put all six into the same bullseye on a reactive target. I had a lot more guns with me, but only shot that one and then it started raining really hard. My father and someone else were with me.
Then next thing I know I am in a different dream and hear someone shooting on my property, so I went to see what was up. He was shooting at a target I made (that I don't really have) and instead of having his target on the holder he had it on the pole going into the ground, so I told him to stop shooting at the pole because I wasn't going to put up a new one when it fell apart. 
Then I asked him what he was doing there anyway and he said he heard shooting there one time so started shooting there himself. I pointed to my house and told him to let me know from now on.

I'm thinking that because I am kinda looking at buying another gun and kinda talking with my neighbor about putting a different shooting setup out back than what I currently have, which is nothing like the dream's setup, that I tied them both together into one dream. But why the guns changed and this pole thing was there is beyone me.
The dream makes me want to do some shooting today though.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> This one is tame enough to post
> My dreams are typically more bizarre than that BK king
> 
> Last night was target practice. I did a lot of shooting with a gun that I don't own anymore. Using iron sights, which would have been impossible because it was a handgun with a scope attached, I put all six into the same bullseye on a reactive target. I had a lot more guns with me, but only shot that one and then it started raining really hard. My father and someone else were with me.
> ...



I would think bizarre would be fine so long as they are rated no more than PG13. I mean, the dreams I've posted haven't exactly been normal.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 20, 2011)

Sometimes they are just too bizarre to remember any kind of sequence to them.
They are like that "mayhem" guy, lol. Weird stuff going on.


----------



## licia (Aug 20, 2011)

I think I've watched too many travel shows today. I napped and dreamed that my family was taking a trip to somewhere abroad. Our son and grandson got separated from the rest of us and I was trying to find them. I saw them go in a door at quite a distance and went to the door and they weren't there. I awoke without having found them. Needless to say, I woke up not feeling well. I have no idea if the dream has a meaning or not.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think I dreamt anything last night, because I didn't sleep much.. sticky weather. Monday (the couple of hours I did sleep) I dreamt about cats for some reason. I had two different dreams. The one was weird. Mark and I came home from being out and walked into the apartment to find about 10 cats and a couple dogs.  What does that mean... I don't know.

The other dream was about cats but I was in a different place. This time a house. The place was full of cats (no dogs this time) Every where I looked a new cat would appear, even kittens.....when opening cupboards, backs of closets, etc. 

I don't know what they mean, but strange. I only have one cat and no dog. Plus, I haven't watched any pet shows or anything recently.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 24, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I don't think I dreamt anything last night, because I didn't sleep much.. sticky weather. Monday (the couple of hours I did sleep) I dreamt about cats for some reason. I had two different dreams. The one was weird. Mark and I came home from being out and walked into the apartment to find about 10 cats and a couple dogs.  What does that mean... I don't know.
> 
> The other dream was about cats but I was in a different place. This time a house. The place was full of cats (no dogs this time) Every where I looked a new cat would appear, even kittens.....when opening cupboards, backs of closets, etc.
> 
> I don't know what they mean, but strange. I only have one cat and no dog. Plus, I haven't watched any pet shows or anything recently.


 
I would love that dream! I love cats more than any other type of animal companion and would love to have 10 of them. Affording the vet bills for only one is a challenge sometimes at the current rates!

Maybe your cat was meowing while you slept! My cat Dinky does that when something is wrong. He'll call loudly and continuously until I wake and come find the problem. He always marches like a little soldier to the problem to "show" it to me! You should see him. He's so proud of himself! It always makes me laugh!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 24, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> I would love that dream! I love cats more than any other type of animal companion and would love to have 10 of them. Affording the vet bills for only one is a challenge sometimes at the current rates!
> 
> Maybe your cat was meowing while you slept! My cat Dinky does that when something is wrong. He'll call loudly and continuously until I wake and come find the problem. He always marches like a little soldier to the problem to "show" it to me! You should see him. He's so proud of himself! It always makes me laugh!



Wish my cat only mewed at the top of his little lungs if something is wrong. He'll wake me up to play, to scratch his ears and sometimes just so he can steal the bed when I get up to use the bathroom.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 24, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Wish my cat only mewed at the top of his little lungs if something is wrong. He'll wake me up to play, to scratch his ears and sometimes just so he can steal the bed when I get up to use the bathroom.


My other cat, (Bammers), was the one who did that first. He lived to 19 years old and passed early this year. Dinky started being the "watchcat" after Bammers was gone for about a month. Young cats are so flaky! They don't really care. They're like; "Cats just wanna have fun".


----------



## vitauta (Sep 6, 2011)

funny how the brain works while we're sleeping.  i have this yucky stomach bug that kept me from playing the sentence game on dc yesterday.  this morning i awoke with the fully formed phrase, "girls introduce nuanced, ghastly egg renditions."  note that the root word, "ginger" is fully formed and legit also.  aside from the fact that i would never pair together "ghastly" with "nuanced" in the same sentence, the phrase is as good as many of my daytime plays.  apparently my brain didn't appreciate being deprived of a fun game yesterday....and the puzzle phrase was not accompanied by any kind of dream scenario.  it was a lot like the dreams i used to have when i composed lines of poetry and songs in my sleep.  i used to keep a pen and paper next to my bed so i could quick write them down before the "forgetting curtain" could sweep then all away....


----------



## Sprout (Nov 11, 2011)

PAG said I should share my dream from the other night, so here it is:

I was employed by the federal government to bring farm-fresh egg yolks to the White House every morning, just the yolks. I carried them in my hands. I forgot where the president's breakfast parlor was and got lost. The secret service agent that I ran into, a fresh young lad who looked to be about 15, wouldn't believe that I worked there. Finally, after many efforts to convince him, I said "I can prove I work here. Go find Chris Farley's dad. He knows me," and I guess that convinced him, because he let me pass. I remember feeling intense anxiety as I tried to find the parlor, especially since I'd already lost one yolk by trying to put it in my purse so I could have a free hand to open a door, so I only had 2 left. I have no idea who Chris Farley's father is, had not even thought of Chris Farley any time recently, nor had I any dealings with farm-fresh eggs recently. I've been trying to keep up with the debates lately, so I'm sure that's where the president cam in, but the rest was just strange.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 11, 2011)

Sprout said:


> PAG said I should share my dream from the other night, so here it is:
> 
> I was employed by the federal government to bring farm-fresh egg yolks to the White House every morning, just the yolks. I carried them in my hands. I forgot where the president's breakfast parlor was and got lost. The secret service agent that I ran into, a fresh young lad who looked to be about 15, wouldn't believe that I worked there. Finally, after many efforts to convince him, I said "I can prove I work here. Go find Chris Farley's dad. He knows me," and I guess that convinced him, because he let me pass. I remember feeling intense anxiety as I tried to find the parlor, especially since I'd already lost one yolk by trying to put it in my purse so I could have a free hand to open a door, so I only had 2 left. I have no idea who Chris Farley's father is, had not even thought of Chris Farley any time recently, nor had I any dealings with farm-fresh eggs recently. I've been trying to keep up with the debates lately, so I'm sure that's where the president cam in, but the rest was just strange.


 
That's pretty strange alright! I love the way your mind made you carry them in your hand. Dreams defy logic!


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 11, 2011)

Very scary one for me.

Two of my friends were causing the world to end/sink. They said it would be painful and slow and that the first signs would be for our legs to start aching. I was stood at a window, and the land around me turned to Lego.
Cut to next part, one of my legs had absolutely no skin, it was just bone, and it didn't have a foot on the end of it, so I was limping. Everyone was walking together, like thousands of people, and I was hobbling along slowly.
I then woke up, saving myself from falling out of bed, by putting one hand on the floor, and one hand on the side of my mattress. God knows what happened towards the end of the dream to make me do that, I can't remember the last time I fell out of bed! 

It was horrible, and very graphic, so I didn't go back to sleep and have been awake since 4am.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 11, 2011)

kezlehan said:


> Very scary one for me.
> 
> Two of my friends were causing the world to end/sink. They said it would be painful and slow and that the first signs would be for our legs to start aching. I was stood at a window, and the land around me turned to Lego.
> Cut to next part, one of my legs had absolutely no skin, it was just bone, and it didn't have a foot on the end of it, so I was limping. Everyone was walking together, like thousands of people, and I was hobbling along slowly.
> ...


 
Ok, that's it! No more zombie movies for you!


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hahaa I know right! It's quite funny though because it was the worst dream ever, yet everything turned to Lego bricks! Doesn't make sense!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 11, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Sometimes they are just too bizarre to remember any kind of sequence to them.
> They are like that "mayhem" guy, lol. Weird stuff going on.


 
that was my dreaming last night, bizarre and rather graphic. can't remember much of them.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 25, 2012)

For some reason I was being attacked by children while in a space station. Then the dream jumped and I was arguing with one of my old bosses about the best way to get rid of the spinach infestation that was plaguing the server room. Apparently this particular spinach liked to chew on cables. Then it jumped again and someone was trying to hang me on a gallows over a cliff but when I told him it wouldn't work because I'd just breathed in helium, he let me go. The dream jumped one more time and just before I woke up Marry Poppins was lecturing penguins about the propper uses for paper clips (good heavens, aliteration in my sleep).


----------

